# Help with Speedfan windows 7 and Dell 530



## Engreeks1 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi There,

I just upgraded my Dell 530 (q6600, 6gb ram) to Windows 7 64bit, BIOS 1.0.18. I'm loving it, except for one problem - I can't get speedfan to work, even though it worked fine on Vista. 

I upgraded to Bios 1.0.18 after installing Windows 7, but before installing speedfan, so I'm not sure if it's W7 or the Bios upgrade (or something else) that's causing the problem. 

I've tried using both Speedfan 4.39 as well as 4.40 beta 5, and both display the same info: 

Win9x:NO 64Bit:YES GiveIO:NO SpeedFan:YES
I/O properly initialized
Linked ISA BUS at $0290
Linked Intel 82801IB ICH9 SMBUS at $0500
Scanning ISA BUS at $0290...
SuperIO Chip=IT8718F
IT8718F found on ISA at $290
Scanning Intel SMBus at $0500...
Found Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz
End of detection
Loaded 0 events










When I change the fan speed manually, or by setting the max speed values in the configuration box, nothing happens. On Vista I could immediately hear the fan change. 

Please help!
Thanks!!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo Engreeks1 :wave:

It's very likely to be 'Speedfan' not playing nicely with your Dell :sigh: I have Win-7 + Speedfan on my home-crafted PC and they work fine together (Asus mobo, Award BIOS)

Hopefully, a future release of Speedfan will cure it - Have you notified Almico.com, they might not yet be aware of the problem?


----------



## Engreeks1 (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for the response WereBo - No I haven't yet notified Almico. Is there an easy way for me to figure out what sort of mobo I have? Is it likely a Dell proprietary? 

I wonder why speedfan would have worked for vista (same hardware) but not w7? 

Eric


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

The mobo's most probably made by Dell, I'm not sure how you find the specific mobo model, unless it's printed on the board itself somewhere. Dell's web-site lists the specs for their specific models from the PC's 'Tag number', but the specs don't list that 'deeply'.

I'm not right certain on the technicalities of where Speedfan read the temperatures, whether it's direct from BIOS (don't think so, but....) or via Windows 'interpretation' at certain memory addresses.

Speedfan does seem to be compatible with Win-7, so that leads me to suspect it's either the BIOS update or possibly a faulty/buggy Speedfan installation. Have you tried re-downloading and reinstalling it?


----------

